# Mother's getting a tank?!?



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

My mom and fish have had a relationship that didn't always go for the best...Like the time when I was at camp (way back when) and she decided to clean my tank with bleach... But before she did that, she took care of my 25 gallon. Didn't quite know what she was doing, but some fish we'd had for 4 years before she bleached them. 

Anyways, I heard that the people in her office are encouraging her to get a betta _vase_. Like I would let that happen. I do happen to have a gallon bowl I'm not using (still bad, I know, but it's free and she can be responsible. sometimes.) But if I don't use that, any other cheap options? 

Anyone know any kits out there that would work? Any opinions? Any way to help mother and betta get off to a good start? It's going to have live plants, so that should help


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

those 5 gal starter kits they sell arent usually all that much. 40 bucks or so i'd guess and you get the filter and what not with it. Or hit up the $1/gal sale for one.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

The Petsmart ad has 20% off aquarium kits till March 25th or so, you could check them out. Personally I dont like anything smaller than 2.5 or 3 gallon for Betta. Dont forget Mothers day is coming up, nothing says thanks for giving birth to me like a fish tank.lol


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

hmm, a 5 gal might be a little big for an office. But if I can find a reasonably priced one, maybe. I think a 2.5 would be the biggest she could reasonably go, and maybe a desk organizer with it, lol. A nice little bowfront, with a heater if I can find a cheap one..hmm, that might work


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

hanky said:


> The Petsmart ad has 20% off aquarium kits till March 25th or so, you could check them out. Personally I dont like anything smaller than 2.5 or 3 gallon for Betta. Dont forget Mothers day is coming up, nothing says thanks for giving birth to me like a fish tank.lol


lol when she's at work I'll have to go check that out...I only have a week to find something from petsmart/petco/walmart, because I'm on spring break, otherwise I won't have any of those stores for 100 miles.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I have a marineland 3 gallon bowfront that would work well. Comes with led light and filter. The filters flow can be adjusted as well. I got that at petsmart, The tank was like $40 or $50


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Marineland Crescent 3 Gallon Aquarium System - Fish - Sale - PetSmart

I have been thinking of getting something like this for my living room.I have a different Marineland three gallon,an Eclipse.I like it alot and its not very big.You can easily make room on a desk for one.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Hmm that one looks fairly nice, and not too expensive. It'd be perfect with a lid, but I guess you can't have everything, lol


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

It has a lid, it isn't the best lid ever, but it is good enough.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

sweet, that would be awesome...if mom hadn't suddenly decided she didn't want a fish after all. -.-
Still gave me an idea for another small tank if I want another one


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

lol, that was quick


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

At least thats better than the people who get one on impulse and then decide they just arent into it and the fish suffers. Now you have a good heads up on tank for yourself.


----------

